# Hi, I'm Pratik



## mailraj_9999 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Hi i am a new user to Thinkdigit*


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*

Hello, 
I r Filled-Void I steal Sheep and teleport them back to Planet Zarthos to conduct experiments on them. Welcome to Thinkdigit ! Now gimme your sheep!


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*

^ Dont believe him , he's actually Santa Claus in disguise.
He tried to scare people with the alien crap.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



FilledVoid said:


> Hello,
> I r Filled-Void I steal Sheep and teleport them back to Planet Zarthos to conduct experiments on them. Welcome to Thinkdigit ! Now gimme your sheep!


ZOMG  . So it was you who took it?!  Do you have any idea how much I searched for it?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*

Welcome Pratik, I'm no MOD or Admin here but tell you one thing, Tone down the Boldness. Make as much queries as you want and we, the guys we help you, just be careful about :


Where you make thread, like this one was supposed to be in Chit-Chat not Open Source, in open Source its all about Linux,Unix etc.
Before making a new thread always check if there's an identical thread running or not?
 Keep Adjectives to a minimum, you know what I mean.
No Piracy related Threads or Question.
Also if possible then try to Google your problem first then knock the heavenly gates of the forum if no success is achieved there.
Ciao


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



> ^ Dont believe him , he's actually Santa Claus in disguise.
> He tried to scare people with the alien crap.


LIES!!!!


> ZOMG . So it was you who took it?! Do you have any idea how much I searched for it?


Nope, d1g1t got to your sheep first.



> Welcome Pratik, I'm no MOD or Admin here but tell you one thing, Tone down the Boldness. Make as much queries as you want and we, the guys we help you, just be careful about :
> 
> 1. Where you make thread, like this one was supposed to be in Chit-Chat not Open Source, in open Source its all about Linux,Unix etc.
> 2. Before making a new thread always check if there's an identical thread running or not?
> ...


Why so Serious..... ?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*

Are you not supp to introduce yourself in chit-chat rather than Open Source??


----------



## krazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Welcome Pratik, I'm no MOD or Admin here but tell you one thing, Tone down the Boldness. Make as much queries as you want and we, the guys we help you, just be careful about :
> 
> 
> Where you make thread, like this one was supposed to be in Chit-Chat not Open Source, in open Source its all about Linux,Unix etc.
> ...


Arey Why So Serious? That thread starter is just one of my sheep. They can be smart you know.


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*

Zomg , Another LIE by Filled-Void

Dont believe him , he keeps lying about lies also.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*

mailraj_9999 don't give him your sheep. however if you have any dogs, give them to me.

Filledvoid: what license is your sheep stealing algorithm distributed under? There, i just made this thread legally open source.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



ilugd said:


> Filledvoid: what license is your sheep stealing algorithm distributed under? There, i just made this thread legally open source.


No, to do that, give us your breeding algo. under Open Source license.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



FilledVoid said:


> Hello,
> I r Filled-Void I steal Sheep


Right.


> and teleport them back to Planet Zarthos to conduct experiments on them.



WRONG! We all know what happens to the poor sheeps,some of them even died of that god forbidden virus some weeks back.:<





> Now gimme your sheep!



NO,please have mercy on your sheeps.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*

it is a private member function of the object Mother_nature. i really don't know the implementation details. I just use it.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



FilledVoid said:


> Why so Serious..... ?


Why......so.....serious? You forgot to include dots......kalpik might kick you as he is so TDK obsessed


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



FilledVoid said:


> Hello,
> I r Filled-Void I steal Sheep and teleport them back to Planet Zarthos to conduct experiments on them. Welcome to Thinkdigit ! Now gimme your sheep!


Oh, so _thats_ where all those space time disturbances occured... I was wondering why the sky suddenly turned pinkish red this year on 30/2/2008 when the day was not even supposed to exist. I guess you forgot to seal the radiation room where you fulfill your zoophilic fantacies in the presence of zeta radiation from fialdevoidonium-99999999 atoms.


ray|raven said:


> ^ Dont believe him , he's actually Santa Claus in disguise.
> He tried to scare people with the alien crap.


But little do most people know that santa claus is a zoophile, who is especially attracted to sheep. Keep your sheep safe. After finishing with them, he devours them whole. Beware of Filled-Void!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*

Anyone mentioned sheep here? The OP sounds like a spammer to me. Let's see what happens. And yeah, cut the bold.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



> Oh, so thats where all those space time disturbances occured... I was wondering why the sky suddenly turned pinkish red this year on 30/2/2008 when the day was not even supposed to exist. I guess you forgot to seal the radiation room where you fulfill your zoophilic fantacies in the presence of zeta radiation from fialdevoidonium-99999999 atoms.


You should hear my stories and adventures in IRC ! Even ask RayRaven if you don't believe me :> .


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*

^Ill vouch for that ;>

@Goobi,
Could you move into Chit-Chat please?


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*

hello lolz


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



> hello lolz


Today I will be abducting your sheep....


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the land of wars...
Welcome to the land of love...
Welcome to the land of flaming...

Welcome to *THINKDIGIT FORUM*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



FilledVoid said:


> Today I will be abducting your sheep....



Well don't even think about coming near MY sheep!! I'm perched on the roof with my SR-8. Headshot!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Well don't even think about coming near MY sheep!! I'm perched on the roof with my SR-8. Headshot!!


You fool, FilledVoid (or rather, santa claus) is an excellent Gun Man. I have seen him in action. Beware. 

I recommend using a DungBomb. Thats one thing he can't tolerate.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



MetalheadGautham said:


> You fool, FilledVoid (or rather, santa claus) is an excellent Gun Man. I have seen him in action. Beware.
> 
> I recommend using a DungBomb. Thats one thing he can't tolerate.



Hah!! When it comes to me & my sheep, no Gun Man or Pistol Woman can beat me!! Don't worry my dear sheepies, no harm shall come to you! 

But I'll take your advice & keep a few DungBombs, just in case!!


----------



## din (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



MetalheadGautham said:


> You fool, FilledVoid (or rather, santa claus) is an excellent Gun Man. I have seen him in action. Beware.



Chi Chi


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 31, 2008)

YOU are all fools!
Filled-Void is a patient guy,he doesn't believe in all out- rush attack,he will wait for hours before ambushing you.

All your sheep belong to lolephant!


----------



## xbonez (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome to TDF ... remember google is your friend .. so google everything and never come back to this forum


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> YOU are all fools!
> Filled-Void is a patient guy,he doesn't believe in all out- rush attack,he will wait for hours before ambushing you.


Which is why those sheep are in even more danger than they already are

Anyway, since he is a zoophile with extreme affinity for sheep, I doubt he would have that much patience.

PS: google for zoophile


----------



## krazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

One more of my sheep has gone missing. Filled-Void, are you sure you went straight to the dentist?


----------



## humanbeing (Jul 31, 2008)

which sheep has the maximum uptime  ?


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 31, 2008)

hmmm @ post #16

anyway.. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

What's up with the Sheep?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ Sheep... are.... SHEEP!!!

Thats Captain Obvious for you...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

Allyoursheeparebelongtous!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Pratik*



FilledVoid said:


> Today I will be abducting your sheep....


denied lolz


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

It's been a long time since FilledVoid was seen here....
I'll go and check if he fell into the ditch I had dug up around my flock of sheep


----------



## krazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

All Right Everyone! Enough with the sheep jokes! The poor guy said Hi to all of you and you tried to steal his sheep and all? Shame on you guys. The poor guy must have got so scared of the internet, he must have ripped off his internet wires and formatted his hard drives before burying his computer for good measures. Such behaviour will not be tolerated again. I have spoken.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

So Much Sheep talk, I wonder where's Ctrl_Alt_Del


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

> All your sheep belong to lolephant!


Lolephant rulez!!!! 



> It's been a long time since FilledVoid was seen here....
> I'll go and check if he fell into the ditch I had dug up around my flock of sheep


Lol silly Klaw you don't have any sheep those are goats.... 



> denied lolz


They are already with me. We shall be conducting experiments soon. 


> So Much Sheep talk, I wonder where's Ctrl_Alt_Del



Does Ctrl_Alt_Del have sheep  ???


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 31, 2008)

Alien to sheep:

"I came 
 I saw 
 I conquered"


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2008)

Sheep to alien:

"Get the F--- outta here!"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> Alien to sheep:
> 
> "I came
> I saw
> I conquered"


Make it

"I came
 I saw
 I shepherded"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Lol silly Klaw you don't have any sheep those are goats....




Heyyyyyy!!! Not fair!!! You switched them when I wasn't looking!!!


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello, I'm Amitava and I'm the Owner of this forum.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 31, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Hello, I'm Amitava and I'm the Owner of this forum.



*www.engineeredpartsinc.com/images/nuts_lock_lg.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Hello, I'm Amitava and I'm the Owner of this forum.


Liar! Liar! Pants on fire!!


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 31, 2008)

U have no idea how much I paid for this stupid forum. Ask some of the mods..


----------



## krazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Hello, I'm Amitava and I'm the Owner of this forum.



Not anymore. You are getting abducted tonight. Filled-Void is outside your house as I type this.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

> Not anymore. You are getting abducted tonight. Filled-Void is outside your house as I type this.


According to cost benefit analysis  abducting  Amitava is not worth it . Cause theres hardly anything I could learn from him..... Maybe I could use his bones as firewood perhaps.....


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2008)

This has got to be one of the whackiest threads on the forum!

@krazzy: He's only interested in stealing sheep. Must like to cuddle with them along with his Linux desktop.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

FilledVoid, you've got visitors..........

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2103/2302103600_14edca51d9.jpg


----------



## pimpom (Jul 31, 2008)

So FilledVoid was the cause of all those forced entry attempts recorded by the force field around my farm, eh? $%##@*!! Now I know whom to target when my new portable hyper-nuke is ready for testing.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

> So FilledVoid was the cause of all those forced entry attempts recorded by the force field around my farm, eh? $%##@*!! Now I know whom to target when my new portable hyper-nuke is ready for testing


Oh thats swell now I get blamed for every single sheep missing on the planet. Id search Goobis house also hes sort of redirecting more attention on me. He looks like a Lolephant Sheepnapper!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Oh thats swell now I get blamed for every single sheep missing on the planet. Id search Goobis house also hes sort of redirecting more attention on me. He looks like a Lolephant Sheepnapper!!!



A conspiracy against you?? Who would have thought!!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

I just gave my Border Collie a 100mg shot of Testosterone and he is looking forward to the hump the **** out of the leg of any Sheep Stealer. 
BTW I do have few Cows and buffaloes too (Dad's Farmer)


----------



## hellknight (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the Thinkdigit forum.. please feel free to take your sides (Win, Lin, Mac) or you can also join the Non-Fanboy-Movement


----------



## pimpom (Jul 31, 2008)

Or you can join the Idiots club like most of the members who responded to your thread.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

pimpom said:


> Or you can join the Idiots club like most of the members who responded to your thread.



Ahem! Ahem! Is that a RESPONSE that I see from your side??? 
Welcome to the club, pimpom!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 31, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> *www.engineeredpartsinc.com/images/nuts_lock_lg.jpg



[size=+5]Where's the OP, he/she must think we're nuts[/size]

[size=+5]Welcome ![/size]


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

got some frens in here for sheeps
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/4-6.png


----------



## narangz (Jul 31, 2008)

ROFL at the posts 

Welcome Pratik!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2008)

*i38.tinypic.com/e5g0wi.jpg

Had to leave goobimama out... Mod power!!!


----------



## krazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @krazzy: He's only interested in stealing sheep. Must like to cuddle with them along with his Linux desktop.



Ah! Linux. I dare not speak about that or Filled-Void will start coming after me instead of my sheep. And I'm sure he'll bring his army of evil sheep too, ones which he has stolen and brainwashed (and taught how to install Arch).


----------



## pimpom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Had to leave goobimama out... Mod power!!!


Come on, he has to be the biggest nut of them all to accept the post of Mod in this forum.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Ah! Linux. I dare not speak about that or Filled-Void will start coming after me instead of my sheep. And I'm sure he'll bring his army of evil sheep too, ones which he has stolen and brainwashed (and taught how to install Arch).


*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/lain3.jpg


----------



## pimpom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ahem! Ahem! Is that a RESPONSE that I see from your side???
> Welcome to the club, pimpom!!


Aha, I wondered if anyone would spot that.

Yours faithfully,

Pimpom
President
TDFIC


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

ZOMG, Even NucleusKore is posting in this thread!!!! 
<Insert Alienish Laugh>


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 1, 2008)

Mwahahahahaha,you dorks!

Sheep were just a distraction,FilledVoid was busy hump-steal-ing your llamas and goats while you were busy counting your damn sheep!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

Okay first of all, there's no such thing as sheep stealing. It doesn't exist. Void-babu just made that stuff up from thin air and you nerds bought it. Dumb geeks. I mean, I've got like a dozen sheeps here (yeah, plural with an 's'), and no one's ever nabbed one of them. And if you think you can, just try.


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

@TDH
Qwerty at loss :lolz:


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 1, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Oh thats swell now I get blamed for every single sheep missing on the planet. *Id search Goobis house also hes sort of redirecting more attention on me. He looks like a Lolephant Sheepnapper!!!*



And then goobi comes along and says this:



goobimama said:


> Okay first of all, there's no such thing as sheep stealing. It doesn't exist. Void-babu just made that stuff up from thin air and you nerds bought it. Dumb geeks. I mean, *I've got like a dozen sheeps here (yeah, plural with an 's'), and no one's ever nabbed one of them.* And if you think you can, just try.



Hmmm.... Anyone else see something sheepy... err fishy??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ Now now, you don't screw around with the laws of the land (cloud, whatever). Just live your life without knowing sheep ever existed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Now now, you don't screw around with the laws of the land (cloud, whatever). *Just live your life without knowing sheep ever existed.*


AAAHHHH!!! The evil mod is trying to brainwash me!! Someone save me from his evil mental ray gun!!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ Well whaddaya have to say about that!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 1, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/43.gif

**snaps out of it with a jolt**

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18.gif


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

I think we scared the poor OP away. Look what you did Filly. Shame on you for not acting your age.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 1, 2008)

^^he acted his age.....


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm..........
I guess a long time after "Matrix screensaver" u guys r having fun..............

ah.......these freshers make me remember my college days............

hey, did u guyz notice his post count has not increased till now................did u guyz scared him away??


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 1, 2008)

> I think we scared the poor OP away. Look what you did Filly. Shame on you for not acting your age.


 Would it make everyone happy if I gave their sheep back?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

Wait a minute. I thought I had the sheep. If you also have the sheep, who's sheep did I take? I'm confused. Am I a sheep?


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 1, 2008)

> Wait a minute. I thought I had the sheep. If you also have the sheep, who's sheep did I take? I'm confused. Am I a sheep?



Hah. Now you are learning young padawan. "There is no sheep...... "


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 1, 2008)

look under the fur.



goobimama said:


> Wait a minute. I thought I had the sheep. If you also have the sheep, who's sheep did I take? I'm confused. Am I a sheep?


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

Charan is the sheep 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/timmy-teddy.jpg

someone save the pedobear from little timmy


----------



## krazzy (Aug 1, 2008)

Baaaaa Baaaaastuds...

Oops. It wasn't me. My sheep typed that while I was away.


----------



## ray|raven (Aug 1, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Hah. Now you are learning young padawan. "There is no sheep...... "



Be vary of the darkness , my very young apprentice .

Agents of darkness , these mods are .

Be careful with them , we must .


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> Charan is the sheep
> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/timmy-teddy.jpg
> 
> someone save the pedobear from little timmy



lol lol lol


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 1, 2008)

Guys, one question, WHAT"S SHEEP which you all are talking about ?


----------



## krazzy (Aug 1, 2008)

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/1454/krazzykreationlg2.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 1, 2008)

^ zomg lol.. amitava is so huge ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 1, 2008)

WOW! What a heart warming welcome.

Pratik this is just a bot check.If you can read all the above posts kindly reply back.Else you can enjoy the biggest bot welcome ever.


----------



## ray|raven (Aug 1, 2008)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Guys, one question, WHAT"S SHEEP which you all are talking about ?



There is no sheep , my very ignorant apprentice.

Its an illusion created by the dark side.

Fight against it , we must.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 1, 2008)

This is one of the stupidest threads I have seen. Evolution seems to be a bit freakish here.


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 1, 2008)

It seemed to be a sort of monster, or symbol representing a monster, of a form which only a diseased fancy could conceive. If I say that my somewhat extravagant imagination yielded simultaneous pictures of an octopus, a dragon, and a human caricature, I shall not be unfaithful to the spirit of the thing. A pulpy, tentacled head surmounted a grotesque and scaly body with rudimentary wings; but it was the general outline of the whole which made it most shockingly frightful.

All your sheep belongs to Zarthos. Beware or I shall summon the Cthulu. (By the way Cthulu is nicknamed Krazzy also)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 1, 2008)

^^yea,hangovers are indeed bad.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 1, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> It seemed to be a sort of monster, or symbol representing a monster, of a form which only a diseased fancy could conceive. If I say that my somewhat extravagant imagination yielded simultaneous pictures of an octopus, a dragon, and a human caricature, I shall not be unfaithful to the spirit of the thing. A pulpy, tentacled head surmounted a grotesque and scaly body with rudimentary wings; but it was the general outline of the whole which made it most shockingly frightful.
> 
> All your sheep belongs to Zarthos. Beware or I shall summon the Cthulu. (By the way Cthulu is nicknamed Krazzy also)


*
Thodi si jo pi li hai, chori to nahi......... *Oops!! Chori *bhi* ki hai!!


----------

